# does wine help anyone else?



## tallpaul (Jul 22, 1999)

One of my biggest remedies is wine or beer. If I drink with a meal then I can tolerate a much larger variety of foods. I was wondering if anyone else had this same result? Can anyone give any reason why this might be?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2000)

Hey, that's sooooo funny, I was just telling one of my friends today how I thought drinking made me feel better!!!!!!!!!! Of course, she thought I was nuts, but I honestly do think it does. However, if I have toooooo much to drink , the results can be quite disastrous! Which , just so happened to be the case Saturday night: started off w/ some champagne at home, then a bit of (crappy) Merlot at the bar , topped off w/ a shot of Cuervo & diet coke chaser............ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Needless to say, Sunday was NOT a happy day for me! I prefer Merlot when I drink & I swear it helps my tummy, my head , my nerves , & strangely enough, even my fatigue! But, that's something I sure as hell won't be telling my doc! Why do you suppose alcohol seems to have this effect? Ya know, a disease which promotes drinking & smoking may just end up as a major fad if this gets out


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

One of the few reasones that I belive IBS actually is a stress related decease is because alocol and cigarettes do work. It calms you down. Thats the only reason I can think of.


----------



## Poopy (Oct 20, 2004)

I have to agree with you guys. I have never had an ibs attack after a few beers. No matter what I do, I feel better with alcohol than without. It definately relaxes me, but like bellyache said too much and the next day I am in the bathroom practically all day.


----------



## LEELEE47 (Apr 11, 2000)

I'VE BEEN DIAGNOSED WITH CROHN'S FOR 10 YEARS AND I'VE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH BEER OR WINE. I'M A BEER DRINKER AND IN MODERATION . . . NO PROBLEMS. HOWEVER, IF I GO OVER MY LIMIT, I DO PAY DEARLY, BUT THEN AGAIN, SO DO PEOPLE WHO DON'T HAVE IBS. IT DEPENDS ON THE INDIVIDUAL, SOME PEOPLE WITH IBS CAN'T TOUCH THE STUFF. THIS DISEASE IS NOT CONSISTANT WITH THE SYMPTOMS, THAT'S FOR SURE. ------------------


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I hate beer, never drink the stuff, but I do like wine and black russians







. I too find that having a glass of wine or 1 black russion does not make my symptoms worse. As a matter of fact as long as I only have one, I think it helps somewhat, because it relaxes me. It also helps to kill the pain I am sometimes in. But like everybody else, if I overdo, I pay dearly.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Wine seems to make me worse, but beer is good as long as it is a fresh, quality beer like Sam Adams : ) !


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

nono... If you drink beer, you should drink Danish beer, Carlsberg or Tuburg... especially the once that actually are brewed and bottled in Denmark... noting beats that... hehehe...But I prefer justerini and his fellow brooks.... scotch,,, J&B...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2000)

Any liquor seems to help me for the time being- I can eat a pretty good dinner out with friends and have even started having a drink OR two- while getting ready to go out. HOWEVER... I pay for it the next day! ------------------Here's to pain free days!SandiIBS/D For 20+ years


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I love the relaxing feeling of a glass of wine but never noticed if it helps my IBS. It doesn't make it worse but I'll take note the next time. More than one glass, though, and it can give me a migraine.


----------



## katz16000 (Apr 23, 2000)

alright another sam adams lover! I love that beer...guys don't usually believe it because I'm girl, and its a guy beer.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Wine is one of my triggers. I avoid all alcohol because of some of the medications I'm on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2000)

Hi,Alcohol is one of my biggest triggers, Iï¿½m a D type.If I go to a party and have dinner and wine (esp. red wine) I know that I will spend the day after in the bathroom, with the BIG D.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

Yep, a glass of wine relaxes me, making me less likely to have a D attack. However, more than two glasses means I will have an attack within 12-36 hours. My guess is that is causes dehydration, messes up my system, so it gets back at me by causing cramps and D.------------------Color Rainbows in the Rain


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

Well ... beer is one of my _worst_ triggers - just the smell can send me scurrying to the bathroom!







But wine, that's a different matter! Up to half a bottle does me the world of good, and seems to calm down the IBS for a couple of days. Also, I have walking difficulties partly to do with balance, and I find that wine can help with this ... strange but true!







However, being diabetic I can't allow myself to indulge too often.







Having an "addictive personality", perhaps that's a good thing ...







Julie


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I don't know that alcohol helps with my IBS, but it doesn't hurt! I like long island iced tea and I usually drink two per weekend with no problems (very strong too!). I know my limit and I stick to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

Alcohol does not make IBS worse for me. But I get really dizzy and tired when I drink now, for some reason. I have had to give up even an occasional beer or glass of wine. It seems I have become totally alcohol intolerant. Quite a change compared to this time last year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

I love a good glass of wine, or two. We drink red wine only, usually with dinner on weekends. I find I can even have more than a couple of drinks if the wine is not a cheap wine, and still feel pretty good the next day.It doesn't seem to make my IBS worse, but never thought to consider it might make it somewhat better.I guess anything tolerated should be considered a good thing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2000)

I'm a wine and G&T drinker. I suffer from chronic C. I think that alcohol makes it worse because alcohol tends to dehydrate your body. It's quite frustrating because my friends who know about my condition tell me to have a beer because it usually cleans them out but it does the complete opposite to me. On another note, I find it easier to tolerate alcohol when I'm consuming it with food. If I have a drink without food I get bloated.------------------despsus


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

strange... it gives me the opposite... Maybe the trick is to get really drunk.. It works for me... but next day.... Argh.... thats even worse.. (alcohol and the day after depression??)Maceo C-type


----------

